# trabajador raso



## Yaneth

Hola,

Me gustaría saber como entender o traducir la frase, "trabajador raso." La encontré en un cuento mexicano--"Era un trabajador raso de mina que cobraba uno pesos por cada ancla colocada en los rebajes de piedra y que debía realizar dos o hasta tres turnos por día para completar sus cuentas." Entiendo esta frase como "low-level employee," ¿pero eso sonaría demasiado formal en este contexto? Mil gracias de antemano por la ayuda.


----------



## chileno

Yaneth said:


> Hola,
> 
> Me gustaría saber como entender o traducir la frase, "trabajador raso." La encontré en un cuento mexicano--"Era un trabajador raso de mina que cobraba uno pesos por cada ancla colocada en los rebajes de piedra y que debía realizar dos o hasta tres turnos por día para completar sus cuentas." Entiendo esta frase como "*low-level employee,*" ¿pero eso sonaría demasiado formal en este contexto? Mil gracias de antemano por la ayuda.



Eso es precisamente lo que significa. También low-rank... de que otra manera podrías decirlo en inglés?


----------



## Newtino

Por aca usamos mucho "Labour"


----------



## User With No Name

Newfi said:


> Por aca usamos mucho "Labour"



"Labourer" (o aquí, "laborer"), ¿no?


----------



## Newtino

las dos se usan, al menos en Newfoundland, Canada, lo escribimos Labour or Labourer


----------



## User With No Name

Bueno, no soy experto en inglés canadiense. Pero la verdad es que no creo que se pueda llamar a un trabajador individual "labour".


----------



## Newtino

en Newfoundland hablan un Inglés muy particular, cuando se generan lo programas de Mantenimiento, se pone en el Schedule esa palabra asi labour, lo cual significa mano de obra y esta aquí descrito asi en el WR.


----------



## User With No Name

Okey, pero creo que te equivocas, la verdad. Claro que "labour" como sustantivo (incontable) que significa "mano de obra" es normal y correcto. Pero el hombre que hace el trabajo no es un "labour" . Es un "labourer".

Ojalá que otro forero (de preferencia de Terranova o por lo menos canadiense) nos aclare el asunto.

Claro que si me equivoco, me disculparé.


----------



## Newtino

*labor,
UK: labour* _n_ _US, uncountable_ (workers) fuerza laboral _loc nom f_
    fuerza de trabajo _loc nom f_
*mano de obra loc nom m*
    trabajadores _nmpl_
  The factory will need to hire more labor to fill these orders.
  La fábrica deberá contratar más fuerza laboral para completar los pedidos.


----------



## Ciprianus

Yo diría "simple worker".


----------



## jor_quzman

"Laborer" simplemente, ya que más adelante se detalla en qué consistía su trabajo.


----------



## Bevj

Newfi said:


> *labor,
> UK: labour* _n_ _US, uncountable_ (workers) fuerza laboral _loc nom f_
> fuerza de trabajo _loc nom f_
> *mano de obra loc nom m*
> trabajadores _nmpl_
> The factory will need to hire more labor to fill these orders.
> La fábrica deberá contratar más fuerza laboral para completar los pedidos.



Correcto.
Pero estas definiciones no son validas para hablar de una sola persona.
Fíjate en el ejemplo.  'The factory will need to hire more labor.'  No significa que va a emplear un hombre más.  'Labor' es la fuerza laboral, el cuerpo de trabajadores, no una persona física.
*No* se puede describir a un trabajador como_ a labor/labour_.


----------



## chileno

Sí. Laborer or labourer sería lo más correcto. En castellano es igual trabajador = laborer/labourer

Pero para el caso de "trabajador* raso*" prefiero low-level/low(est)-rank worker.


----------



## Yaneth

Muchísimas gracias a todos. Si puedo hacer una pregunta sobre registro, "low-level worker" me suena un poco formal, o tal vez un poco seco o técnico respecto al tono. ¿"Trabajador raso" tendría la misma connotación? Tal vez "common laborer" sea mejor.


----------



## Bevj

No sé, a mí 'common' suena algo despectivo.  ¿La frase original tiene este matiz?


----------



## Yaneth

Bevj said:


> No sé, a mí 'common' suena algo despectivo.  ¿La frase original tiene este matiz?


A mi me pareció que sí, aunque con cierta ironía. La coloqué en el post original, aunque no sé si incluí el contexto suficiente.


----------



## User With No Name

I still think "laborer" ("labourer") is a good option.


----------



## Bevj

Yaneth said:


> A mi me pareció que sí, aunque con cierta ironía. La coloqué en el post original, aunque no sé si incluí el contexto suficiente.


Entendido, pero mi pregunta fue si en el contexto que has dado, 'un trabajador raso'  es una descripción despectivo o insultante.

Yo también diría 'labourer'.


----------



## Kibramoa

No creo que low level sea formal. Otra opción sería entry level worker/employee/laborer.


----------



## Yaneth

Dale, muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## chileno

"raso" se puede usar despectivamente, pero en sí la palabra "raso" ni su uso sería despectivo.


----------



## Newtino

Bevj said:


> Correcto.
> Pero estas definiciones no son validas para hablar de una sola persona.
> Fíjate en el ejemplo.  'The factory will need to hire more labor.'  No significa que va a emplear un hombre más.  'Labor' es la fuerza laboral, el cuerpo de trabajadores, no una persona física.
> *No* se puede describir a un trabajador como_ a labor/labour_.


En este caso estoy en lo correcto, porque cuando me refiero al Schedule de ejecutar labores en planta, nunca es una persona, es un Crew mixto, se pone en una de las columnas del Gantt chart, "Labour" que puede ser electrician, millright ó un contratista con su propio crew sin especificar si es uno o 100 trabajadores.


----------



## User With No Name

Newfi said:


> En este caso estoy en lo correcto,


Por el amor de Dios. Alguien preguntó cómo se decía "trabajador raso" en inglés, y tú respondiste que "labour". Varias personas te hemos dicho que esa palabra no sirve para hablar de una sola persona. Y tú seguiste insistiendo que sí.

Me estoy comenzando a molestar. No vuelvo más a este hilo. Buen día.


----------



## Newtino

User With No Name said:


> Por el amor de Dios. Alguien preguntó cómo se decía "trabajador raso" en inglés, y tú respondiste que "labour". Varias personas te hemos dicho que esa palabra no sirve para hablar de una sola persona. Y tú seguiste insistiendo que sí.
> 
> Me estoy comenzando a molestar. No vuelvo más a este hilo. Buen día.


Hablé de Crew, que es mas de una sola persona, entonces será que todos los Canadienses que estamos en minería estamos equivocados, pero hasta la fecha ningún Angloparlante ha echo la corrección. Te puedes terminar de molestar si quieres, pero esto es un foro para debatir expresiones y del modo del que el lenguaje es usados en diversas regiones.

Exitos en la vida.

Saludos


----------



## Carlos TDF

Yaneth said:


> Muchísimas gracias a todos. Si puedo hacer una pregunta sobre registro, "low-level worker" me suena un poco formal, o tal vez un poco seco o técnico respecto al tono. ¿"Trabajador raso" tendría la misma connotación? Tal vez "common laborer" sea mejor.



Que tal "*roustabout*"?

Seria algo asi como un peon o un jornalero sin experiencia o habilidad que realiza tareas generales, especialmente en la actividad petrolera o un puerto. La definición dice *especialmente *no *unicamente*, por lo que quiza se pueda aplicar también a la mineria.

_countable noun
A roustabout is a unskilled worker, especially one who works in a port or at an oil well._

Roustabout definition and meaning | Collins English Dictionary


----------



## Newtino

Bienvenido al foro Carlos, interesante palabra, jamás la había escuchado.

Saludos


----------



## Carlos TDF

Newfi said:


> Bienvenido al foro Carlos, interesante palabra, jamás la había escuchado.
> 
> Saludos



Gracias. Yo tampoco la conocía, la leí hace unos días en el reporte oficial de explosión / hundimiento de Deepwater Horizon.

_"Most workers on Deepwater Horizon, from BP's top company man down to the *roustabouts*, put in a 12-hour night or day shift..."_

Desde la mas alta jerarquía (*company man*) hasta la mas baja (*roustabouts*).


----------



## Ciprianus

Yo sigo creyendo que cuando escribió "trabajador raso" podría haber escrito "trabajador humilde" o "simple trabajador".
No creo que la categoría de "trabajador raso" exista en la nómina de alguna empresa de la misma manera que existe la categoría de peón, jornalero, operario, obrero, _labourer_, etc.
Si alguien en su recibo de sueldo figura con la categoría de "trabajador raso" entonces puede ser traducido como_ labourer_, sino no.


----------



## chileno

Newfi said:


> Hablé de Crew, que es mas de una sola persona, entonces será que todos los Canadienses que estamos en minería estamos equivocados, pero hasta la fecha ningún Angloparlante ha echo la corrección. Te puedes terminar de molestar si quieres, pero esto es un foro para debatir expresiones y del modo del que el lenguaje es usados en diversas regiones.
> 
> Exitos en la vida.
> 
> Saludos



En todo caso... al parecer lo que dice Bevj no aplica para ti? Teniendo en cuanta que "trabajador raso" es uno solo?




Bevj said:


> Correcto.
> Pero estas definiciones no son validas para hablar de una sola persona.
> Fíjate en el ejemplo.  'The factory will need to hire more labor.'  No significa que va a emplear un hombre más.  'Labor' es la fuerza laboral, el cuerpo de trabajadores, no una persona física.
> *No* se puede describir a un trabajador como_ a labor/labour_.


----------



## Newtino

chileno said:


> En todo caso... al parecer lo que dice Bevj no aplica para ti? Teniendo en cuanta que "trabajador raso" es uno solo?


si Chileno, a eso me refiero, no aplicaria para mi porque es más de una sola persona, Crew ó team/equipo

Saludos


----------



## chileno

Newfi said:


> si Chileno, a eso me refiero, no aplicaria para mi porque es más de una sola persona, Crew ó team/equipo
> 
> Saludos



Entiendo, pero hiciste referencia a que ningún nativo se pronunciara. Y que yo sepa Bevj califica como tal.


----------



## Newtino

Debería haber sido más específico, me refería a nativos Canadienses que trabajan ó han trabajado conmigo, no del foro, si no del área de mineria


----------



## xpell

"Trabajador raso" es una expresión coloquial que se deriva de "soldado raso", o sea el rango más bajo de la tropa. Que yo sepa, no hay ningún país donde "trabajador raso" constituya formalmente una categoría laboral. Hace referencia, coloquialmente, a los trabajadores de más bajo nivel en una empresa o industria. "Trabajador/obrero de a pie" significaría básicamente lo mismo. Cualquier expresión coloquial en inglés con un significado similar le vale al OP.


----------

